# First AR build



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I decided I *NEEDED* a new AR. I found out that the original builder of the 458 SOCOM was producing barrels again. Due to great demand they even made up some 10.5" and 12" barrels for SBR and Pistol builds. Since I made some noise about getting a pistol barrel I decided to get a 10.5" Tromix barrel and socom bolt with Lowpro gasblock and Muzzle brake. Well it came in and I started getting things together. Here is what I have so far.










Spikes stripped lower, CCMG LPK, carbine length pistol buffer, Sig brace.

on the way. Found some blem nickle boron bolts and ordered on for $40. Getting misc upper parts from a combination of Ebay and Amazon. Need to decide on a handguard though. I really would like to feel it in hand before dropping $200 on it. Leaning towards a MI SS Keymod. With a RRA keymod as backup. Can't wait til I get this thing running. Then I can apply for my SBR and really play a year from then :teeth: And start saving for the can. :hunter4:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy ! I've heard good things about the 458


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a real fine looking rifle.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, The rifle is a pretty much stock RRA 458 SOCOM upper with an M&P15 lower and Timney trigger. It is what got me hooked on the thumper. Though the 458 is a shorter range round, I got it as my primary pig rifle. Now I just need to get out and hunt some pork.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

looking good so far, it will be great for CQ's.

Bruce


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Got her done. Put the final piece to the build on yesterday. Even fired one shot for a function test. Everything works and the spent case looks good.










Now I just need to find some time to get to the range.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking rig Chuck !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+7 on that.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

get out and fire that baby up!!

Bruce


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope to fire her up on Fri. Just hope the range is empty. Won't get much shooting done if not.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dang thatis sweet

i really like the stock,the pistol grip and the forward gaurd

and that flash supressor is sweet looking too


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Buzz, It does not have a stock, It is a pistol. Would have to have a tax stamp as it is a 10.5" barrel, The thing on the end is a Sig Arm Brace. Goes over the forearm. I will be applying for the SBR shortly. I also will be getting a suppressor. So I will be waiting for all the paperwork.

But thanks for the compliments. I think it turned out pretty nice. Thought I was going to be able to shoot Friday but looks like I may not. Wife got hurt and is off work for a few days. Have to take care of her. Yea I know, but she does not need to know about it yet. If at all.


----------

